#ubuntu-bd 2012-03-29
<man4fun> hi! all
<man4fun> how are u all?
<man4fun> i would like to know is there any version of bdchat for ubantu?
#ubuntu-bd 2012-03-30
<anu> hi
<anu> all
<anu> #pytohn
#ubuntu-bd 2014-03-26
<tanjil> keu achen?/
#ubuntu-bd 2014-03-28
<raihan> কিডা আছে?
<tux_> ami aci
<raihan> চেহারাটা দেখাও তো সুন্দরী
<zeus_> আমি আইসিরে মনা
<raihan> আকিক ভাই 
<zeus_> কে কে আছে??
<zeus_> ইয়েস
<zeus_> আমিয়ে শেই পাপী
<raihan> তানজিলরে ফুন লাগান
<zeus_> কেন?
<raihan> আলাপ করমু
<zeus_> উম
<zeus_> একটু পরে
<raihan> তারে চাই, জিবীত অথবা মৃত
<raihan> এনি হাও
<zeus_> গ্রাফিক্স এর কাজ পার
<raihan> কি করা লাগব?
<raihan> ফডুশপ পারি
<zeus_> পারলে একতা পোস্টার বানায়ে ফেল
<raihan> কিসের?
<raihan> মিলন মেলা?
<zeus_> আমরা রিলিজ পার্টি করবার ছাই
<zeus_> হয় 
<raihan> আমরাও ছাই
<raihan> থাকতে পারমু না
<raihan> :/
<zeus_> তুমারে তো আর পার্টি তে আন্তে পারতাসি না
<zeus_> পারলে তো তমারে দিয়াই শব করাইতাম
<zeus_> তাঞ্জিম রে একতা ডাক দেও
<raihan> করে হালামু, আদনান সারের একটা স্যাম্পল আমার কালেকশনে আছে
<tux_> ami gelam
<raihan> কুতি?
<tux_> kalke exam :3
<raihan> এই পিচ্চি এক্সাম বাদে ফেসবুকে ক্যান?
<raihan> পিডান দরকার
<tux_> :P
<zeus_> ভাই ট্যাক্স 
<tux_> fb cara pora hoy na :D
<zeus_> আফনারে চিনার ফারলাম না
<zeus_> tux কিডা ??
<raihan> তানজিম
<raihan> আমারই নাম একটা :'(
<zeus_> কাইন্দ না
<zeus_> আমারও নাম জিউস
<zeus_> জাই হক
<zeus_> কাম শুরু হবে কয়েকদিন পর থেকে
<zeus_> সবাইরে জাতে পাই
<zeus_> খেয়াল রাইখ
<raihan> কি কাম?
<raihan> আমার ইচ্ছা, একটা কমিউনিটি তৈরী করমু
<zeus_> তুমার কাম হইলও গিয়া পুষটার ডিজাইন কওরা
<raihan> ঐডা তো আমার মাউস একাই কইরা হালাবে
<zeus_> উম
<zeus_> ওকে
<zeus_> দেখা যাবে
<zeus_> আমি জাইগা 
<zeus_> একটু কাম আছে
<zeus_> পরে কথা হইব
<raihan> ওককে
<tanjil> ke ke achen?
<tanjil> keu nai???????????????????/
#ubuntu-bd 2015-03-24
<tangim> আছি
<tangim> xxmate
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-28
<Kilos> hi Ekushey and others, we are also out of the cup as is australia
<Ekushey> Kilos: India will get the cup I guess
<Ekushey> Which makes me unhappy
<Kilos> oh well what can one do
<Kilos> sorry i took so long to answer, i was asleep
<pavlushka-> hello every one!!!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<pavlushka-> how are you Kilos?
<Kilos> just woke after sleeping the whole afternoon away
<Kilos> and you?
<pavlushka-> me, doing the daily chores and now sitting in dark chatting coz power down due to storm.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> looks like we are battling against shri lanka as well
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> what's the score?
<Kilos> they 120 all out
<pavlushka> let's take a break
<Kilos> ok
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-29
<Ekushey> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi Ekushey 
<Ekushey> Do you know which team takes care of rt@ubuntu.com?
<Kilos> now we hope nz can carry the flag
<Kilos> whats the prob there?
<Ekushey> Bangladesh is out so I'm not longer watcing the game :(
 * Ekushey is sad
<Kilos> no man
<Ekushey> Well I emailed them over a month ago, no responce, again 2 days ago, no responce
<Kilos> you must watch and support those that are against those you dont like
<Kilos> ask in #ubuntu-locoteams
<Ekushey> I'm not sure if there is a new ticketing system or not... earlier, rt@ubuntu.com is where you write to regading loco-team website related issues
<Kilos> all the big boys are there
<Ekushey> OK will ask there...
<Kilos> or even in #ubuntu-meeting
<Ekushey> I didn't expect Bangladesh team to do so bad
<Kilos> shocking things happen in sport
<Ekushey> And our cricket council president got really mad... he said one player has 12 mobile phones and 80 girlfriends so he has no interest in playing :P
<Ekushey> Hahaha
<Ekushey> People are bashing him for this statement now
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> thats so funny
<Ekushey> Yes :P
<Kilos> but its right
<Kilos> you cant do anything well when you have women on the brain
<Ekushey> By the way, there was ubuntu-eu team once, what happend to them?
<Ekushey> There channel is no longer registered and website is gone too
<Ekushey> Yes true ;)
<Kilos> eu for europe?
<Ekushey> Yup
<Ekushey> I guess they are no longer operational
<Kilos> i think they have split into separate country teams
<Kilos> i know france is going strong
<Kilos> and the uk
<Ekushey> We have an event on April 7th, will have to update the loco portal
<Ekushey> We haven't posted anything there for a long time
<Kilos> keep records of all events
<Ekushey> Can we add old events there?
<Kilos> i suppose so
<Ekushey> That's good, will do that
<Kilos> its been long since verified
<Kilos> so all events will show you were still active
<Ekushey> Will go for re-verifications. I talked to other admins and we're supposed to sit for a meeting this week.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i have to go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Ekushey> Sure, me too!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-30
<pavlushka> Hi every one!!!
<pavlushka> Hi Ekushey !
<Ekushey> Hello
<Ekushey> Microsoft is bringing bash shell to Windows :D
<pavlushka> :P
<Ekushey> Soon we'll have MS Linux
<Kilos> evening all
<Ekushey> Good evening
<pavlushka> Ekushey, lol @ that,
<Kilos> had a long day so will sleep early but will be here tomorrow
<pavlushka> Evening Kilos !
<pavlushka> sure, you are welcome anytime, Kilos !
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-31
<Megh> !ping Ekushey
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> https://mattermost.popey.com/signup_user_complete/?id=1qpn9houn7r4mc5xc6ho9wt7se
<Kilos> take a look at that as a communication mediem
<Ekushey> What's up Kilos?
<Kilos> just cruising and you?
<Kilos> have a look at that link
<Kilos> the big guys are looking for a better means of communication
<Ekushey> Sorry which link?
<Ekushey> Oh got it...
<Kilos> https://mattermost.popey.com/signup_user_complete/?id=1qpn9houn7r4mc5xc6ho9wt7se
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> quite a few of us have joined 
<Ekushey> Just joined
<Kilos> quite cool
<Kilos> :D
<Ekushey> Yes
<Kilos> you can read backlogs by scrollong back
<Kilos> seems an ideal tool for many locos as well
<Ekushey> True :)
<Kilos> quiete a few ubuntu dev guys are there already
<Kilos> quite
<Kilos> here is what they are using
<Kilos> http://www.mattermost.org/
<Ekushey> Sorry was away
<Ekushey> Most of the guys are away though
<Ekushey> But it's nice :)
<Kilos> dev meetings on the go atm
<Kilos> i dont understand all the ins and outs but you can run it on your own i think
<Ekushey> Yeah, checked the project website on github
<pavlushka-> o/ all
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<pavlushka-> Hi, how are you Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<pavlushka-> Facing power cuts, link down and now packet loss, finally here through android.
<Kilos> ouch
<pavlushka-> Did some translations though meanwhile.
<Ekushey> West Indies won!
<Ekushey> Excellent
<Ekushey> So happy India is out :D
<pavlushka-> Wow.
<pavlushka-> Me too, but coolbhavi is not.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Goodnight guys
<Kilos> whew so late there already
<Ekushey> 23:57
<Kilos> yeah late man
<Kilos> i go sleep between 9 and 10pm
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-01
<Kilos> o/
<Ekushey> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Ekushey 
<Ekushey> I made a paper umbrella :D
<Kilos> lol
<Ekushey> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDo37rZtUmR/
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> so small but pretty
<Ekushey> 6"x6" paper
<Kilos> you will need a bigger one if you want to keep your head dry
<Ekushey> Hahaha :P
<Ekushey> This is funny: ""
<Ekushey> Today is April Fool's Day. Believe nothing and trust no one.
<Ekushey> Just like any other day.
<Kilos> lol
<Ekushey> :P
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-02
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/ all
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-03
<pavlushka> Morning guys!!
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka Ekushey and all others
<pavlushka> Kilos, How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<pavlushka> hola everyone!
<Kilos> whats the world coming to
<Kilos> http://www.beopensource.com/2016/04/running-bash-on-ubuntu-on-windows-video.html
<pavlushka> o/
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> england windies final 
<Kilos> oh my goodness. what a turnaround
<Kilos> windies deserved that
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> thank you Kilos 
<Kilos> windies won the cup
<pavlushka> yeah, I am happy for them
<pavlushka> both Man's and Women's, wow
<pavlushka> the Women's winners were there, Its a great ceremony.
<Kilos> Ekushey where are you?
<Kilos> yes what a game
<Kilos> right up till the last over everyone thought they would lose
<pavlushka> I was just waiting.
<pavlushka> with a hope for West Indies!
<Kilos> fantastic last over
<Kilos> very exciting
<pavlushka> and Sammy's speech!
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-27
<pavlushka> Good Day Kilos :)
<Kilos> morning pavlushka 
<Kilos> :D
<u-la-la> Kilos: :D
<pavlushka> ha ha
<pavlushka> .woot
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Rachio 2nd Generation Smart Sprinkler Controllers -- Price: $149.99, Soldout: 0% Condition: New - Non-Retail Packaging, Quantity: 1, Woot-Off: false -- https://www.woot.com/offers/rachio-2nd-generation-smart-sprinkler-controllers
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-29
<pavlushka> Good Day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> i been up 2 hours and ready to sleep again
<Kilos> must be getting old
<pavlushka> Kilos: good that you can sleep, most of the people at your age has problems with sleep :)
<Kilos> lol
<u-la-la> Kilos: lol
<Kilos> actually 4 hours i see now
<pavlushka> 4 hours is better :)
<pavlushka> welcome zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka: ty
<zaki> hi Kilos-
<Kilos-> hi zaki pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello again Kilos- :)
<Kilos-> haha
<zaki> Kilos-: how are you now?
<pavlushka> .fc Johannesburg
<u-la-la> [Johannesburg, South Africa] WED: 83.9F (28.8C) / 55.2F (12.9C), Dew: 41.4F (5.2C), Wind: 1.3mph (2.1kmh), Clear throughout the day. | THU: 87.1F (30.6C) / 52.1F (11.2C), Dew: 50.6F (10.3C), Wind: 2.7mph (4.4kmh), Clear throughout the day.
<u-la-la> [Johannesburg, South Africa] FRI: 90.8F (32.7C) / 50.3F (10.2C), Dew: 44.5F (6.9C), Wind: 2.6mph (4.1kmh), Clear throughout the day. | SAT: 93.0F (33.9C) / 53.0F (11.7C), Dew: 43.3F (6.3C), Wind: 2.7mph (4.3kmh), Clear throughout the day. (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<Kilos-> ok ty 
<pavlushka> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-30
<pavlushka> Good day everyone :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-01
<pavlushka> alam: got your message?
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-02
<pavlushka> welcome walrider 
<walrider> pavlushka: dhonnobad :D
<pavlushka> walrider: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449
<u-la-la> [ easiest way to cp files 'tween two Lubuntus that share the same router/house ] - https://ubuntuforums.org
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Welcom zaki 
<pavlushka> and Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> :)
<zaki> hi Kilos nd pavlushka
<zaki> hi ChanServ
<pavlushka> lol
<u-la-la> pavlushka: lol
<zaki> u-la-la: 
<pavlushka> u-la-la!
<u-la-la> pavlushka!
<u-la-la> pavlushka: What do you want?
<zaki> u-la-la: coffee on
<pavlushka> Goodness, I didn't miss anyone :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-03-30
<pavlushka> !info python2
<lubotu2> Package python2 does not exist in artful
<pavlushka> !info python3
<lubotu2> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.3-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<pavlushka> !info python4
<lubotu2> Package python4 does not exist in artful
<pavlushka> !info python3 bionic
<lubotu2> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.4-1 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<pavlushka> !info python3 bionic
<pavlushka> 2
<pavlushka> !info python2 bionic
<lubotu2> Package python2 does not exist in bionic
#ubuntu-bd 2019-03-28
<meglodon> hello :|
<zaki> u-la-la, help
<u-la-la> zaki: Hi, I'm a bot. Say ".commands" to me in private for a list of my commands, or see https://github.com/myano/jenni/wiki for more general details. My owner is pavlushka.
<meglodon> sup
<zaki> hey 
<zaki> ekushey is busy this days, so he is using a bouncer I guess 
<zaki> so you are from Dhaka ? 
<meglodon> yaah
<meglodon> actually i'm here (Dhaka) for educational purpose 
<zaki> got it 
<zaki> so what's bring you to IRC :P 
<meglodon> youtube :D
<zaki> meglodon, I used many distro time to time , but  for personal use I like ubuntu 
<meglodon> i was watching a channels tutorials
<meglodon> then i saw it
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> which distro you are using right now? 
<meglodon> kali :p
<zaki> ah! 
<meglodon> why not u using?
<zaki> not using what?
<meglodon> kali
<zaki> meglodon, you should ask for a unaffiliated cloak in #freenode 
<zaki> so you can hide your IP. :P
<meglodon> no
<meglodon> though i think so :p
<zaki> meglodon, why should I use kali? :D 
<zaki> meglodon, hometown? 
<meglodon> lakshmipur
<meglodon> your?
<zaki> Chittagong 
<meglodon> if she(mother) let me to go there. i was almost there
<zaki> to ctg?
<meglodon> yaah
<meglodon> i planned to go there about a month ago
<zaki> travel plan?
<zaki> .weather chittagong
<u-la-la> GeocoderServiceError: <urlopen error getrandom() initialization failed. (_ssl.c:661)> (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/geopy/geocoders/base.py", line 340, in _call_geocoder)
<meglodon> i thought i'll go my aunts house, even my class go on
<zaki> oh 
<meglodon> so? what do u do?
<zaki> meglodon, I'm a student too. :P
<zaki> meglodon, you registered your nick ?
<meglodon> yaah
<zaki> nice nick btw :p 
<zaki> what is that mean ?
<meglodon> actually that my wanted spilling mistake :D
<zaki> ah
<meglodon> MegaloDon is the greatest shark ever
<zaki> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megalodon
<zaki> ??
<zaki> great :P 
<meglodon> :p
<zaki> meglodon, welcome to #ubuntu-bd :P 
<zaki> late though 
<meglodon> formality xD
<meglodon> :p
<meglodon> welcome 
<zaki> :D 
<meglodon> so, which city you are in?
<zaki> Chittagong 
<zaki> :) 
<meglodon> specify the place
<zaki> I mean Chittagong Chittagong :D 
<zaki> Chittagong City 
<zaki> meglodon, vary few people join to IRC these days .  
<zaki> but it's great 
<meglodon> oow
<meglodon> how many from bd?
<zaki> meglodon, can I have you here tomorrow ? 
<meglodon> or in this group
<meglodon> sure
<meglodon> it almost 3:35
<zaki> any plan on using IRC regularly ? 
<zaki> we'll have fun I guess :D 
<meglodon> umm, just passing time :D
<zaki> meglodon, I'm going to sleep 
<zaki> Good Night 
<zaki> :) 
<zaki> willl talk tomorrow 
<meglodon> good night :)
<meglodon> sure, see you
#ubuntu-bd 2019-03-29
<pavlushka> Kilos-: o/
<meglodon> :|
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-24
<RemonShai> mattermost এ সমস্যা হচ্ছে। আপনাদের কি অবস্থা??
<pavlushka> http://chat.hashikhushi.net
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ^ mattermost, no ports 8065 for you.
<RemonShai> এবার ঠিক আছে ? http://103.200.95.30/bd/channels/town-square
<u-la-la> [ Mattermost ] - 103.200.95.30
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> RemonShai: http:http হয়ে গেল যে
<RemonShai> মানে?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: নাহ ঠিক আছে, ভুল দেখছি
<RemonShai> এটা কি ?? http://chat.hashikhushi.net
<pavlushka> RemonShai: এটা আপনি যা পোস্ট করেছেন সেটাই
<RemonShai> সেটা তো বুঝলাম কিন্তু আগে-পিছে কাহিনী কি সেটা বলেন।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: site up, sorry
<RemonShai> thanks :)
<RemonShai> ঘুমাতে যাবো.... শুভ রাত্রি ইনশাআল্লাহ্ পরবর্তীতে পুনরায় কথা হবে......
<zaki> wb RemonShai 
<RemonShai> thabks, zaki 
<RemonShai> thanks, zaki
<zaki> ঘুম আসে না ?
<RemonShai> চলে যাবো, একটা আপডেট মেরে দিলাম। তাই চোখ টেনে-টেনে খোলা রেখেছি।
<zaki> কিছু ঘুম আমার কাছে পাঠাই দেন 
<zaki> প্রত্যেকদিন ৫ টায় ঘুমাই 
<RemonShai> আমার নিজেরও এই বদঅভ্যাস ছিল, ২ টায় ঘুমাতে যেতাম। এখন আল্লাহর রহমতে সব ঠিকঠাক হয়ে গেছে। এখন খুব একএটা রাত জাগি না, এই কালে-ভাদ্রে রাত জাগি।
<RemonShai> আজ ২ দিন যাবৎ রাত ১ টা বেজে যায়, সচরাচর ১১ঃ৩০~১২ টার মধ্যেই কুপকাত হয়ে যাই।
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-27
<zaki> hello remonshai 
<zaki> and groudon_ 
<remonshai> আসসালামু ওয়ালাইকুম 
<pavlushka> ওয়ালাইকম আস্সালাম
<remonshai> কেমন আছেন ? 
<remonshai> এলাকার অবস্থা কেমন ??
<pavlushka> !info cmus
<lubotu2> 'artful' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<pavlushka> !info php-mbstring
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-28
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm facing a issue. I need libcurl 3 and 4 both but I can't install them both 
<zaki> if I install 4 it removes 3 automatically 
<zaki> I tried this https://launchpad.net/~xapienz/+archive/ubuntu/curl34
<u-la-la> [ Curl 3 and 4 : Evgeny Brazgin ] - launchpad.net
<zaki> pavlushka, after doing the trick 
<zaki> my libcurl3 app works fine , but i'm facing another issue 
<zaki> curl: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4: version `CURL_OPENSSL_4' not found (required by curl)
<remonshai> hey.. are you here?
<pavlushka> remonshai: good, you?
<remonshai> good :)
<remonshai> mattermost এ ঢুকেনা কেন? Certificate Error  দেখাচ্ছে।
<remonshai> https://imgur.com/quHWRVu
<u-la-la> [ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ] - imgur.com
<pavlushka> remonshai: certificate trust করলেই হল
<pavlushka> remonshai: and also which browser?
<remonshai> সেটা করেছি, কিন্তু এমনটি হওয়ার কারন কি?
<pavlushka> remonshai: which browser?
<remonshai> mattermost apps
<pavlushka> remonshai: app version?
<remonshai> 4.3.2
<pavlushka> remonshai: desktop app?
<remonshai> y
<pavlushka> remonshai: you can just use a browser, will cost you only a new tab.
<remonshai> yes... that's cool 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-29
<zaki> wb remonshai 
<remonshai> thanks :) zaki 
<remonshai> IRC থেকে একটা রেজিষ্টেশন code পাঠাচ্ছি email এ কিন্তু ইমেইলে দেখি যায় নাই। কি করা যায় বলেন তো!
<zaki> check spam
<remonshai> নাই :(
<zaki> which network ? freenode ?
<remonshai> না, BanglaCafe
<pavlushka> remonshai: send mail to banglacaferegister@gmail.com
<remonshai> ok :)
<pavlushka> matterbottest: ping
<matterbottest> [mattermost] <pavlushka> it is working
<pavlushka> .tell zaki it is working
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
<matterbottest> [mattermost] <z4ki> hello
<matterbottest> [mattermost] <z4ki> I'm on web
<matterbottest> [mattermost] <z4ki> this message is from web panel
<matterbottest> [mattermost] <pavlushka> @z4ki gooood
<matterbottest> [mattermost] <z4ki> cool
